# Taking a break!



## Rudianos (Dec 17, 2022)

Love the forum - love the community! Taking a break from scanning here though because I need to limit the temptation... ahem the GAS. I am even removing all newsletters from email. Got to contain the GAS!

I have so much and need to write music and focus on deepening my experience with that I have!

And I would love to stay connected - but ahem again ... so much temptation on this forum.

Best wishes from all and when I complete pieces I may chime back in with link!


----------



## Jrides (Dec 17, 2022)

OK cool. I will PM you directly with all the new tantalizing sales… so you don’t miss anything.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 17, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Love the forum - love the community! Taking a break from scanning here though because I need to limit the temptation... ahem the GAS. I am even removing all newsletters from email. Got to contain the GAS!
> 
> I have so much and need to write music and focus on deepening my experience with that I have!
> 
> ...


Good idea, this place is a bit bad for seeing lots of shiny things that you think you want, but truthfully often you have barely used the library, plugin, course, etc it replaces.


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 17, 2022)

This whole orchestra in a box virtual instrument extravaganza. Well I have to say that there hasn't been any musical or artistic thing that has gripped me with such a zeal. It just fits my control needs and introverted personality. And my love of orchestration and texture.

Through music major and performances winds piano... There is nothing that I look forward to more the thing that gets me out of bed than sitting down and blasting some brass and strings and all the sonic possibilities.

I owe the forum a lot for helping me cultivate myself somewhat. Thank you.

And yes yes I do feel that any new acquisitions would only give me a handful of percent better than when I could do now.


----------



## JSTube (Dec 17, 2022)

Jrides said:


> OK cool. I will PM you directly with all the new tantalizing sales… so you don’t miss anything.


Can I subscribe to you?? I don't want to have to log in here ever again, LOL


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 18, 2022)

Please come back when you have something to share - whether you want feedback or not.

I find I learn too much about techniques, tech and music to step away. But if it is providing too many temptations, you have to look out for yourself a little bit too.

Best wishes.


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 18, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Love the forum - love the community! Taking a break from scanning here though because I need to limit the temptation... ahem the GAS. I am even removing all newsletters from email. Got to contain the GAS!
> 
> I have so much and need to write music and focus on deepening my experience with that I have!
> 
> ...


And stay away from. Taco Bell. Come back soon.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 18, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> And yes yes I do feel that any new acquisitions would only give me a handful of percent better than when I could do now.


Hear hear! And while true, those few percentage points too would only come after having learned those acquisitions, as well as what they're replacing or complimenting, and not taking into consideration the consequences of an overload of choice... It is liberating to stick one's nose in their work and finding release from this little software rat race in our corner of the internet, fun as it might be for awhile.


----------

